# NSA spioniert gezielt EU-Einrichtungen aus



## Norkzlam (29. Juni 2013)

Laut Informationen des Spiegels spioniert die amerikanische National Security Agency  (NSA)
gezielt Einrichtungen der EU aus. In der Vertretung in Washington wurden Wanzen installiert und das Computer Netzwerk infiltriert. Auch die EU-Vertretung bei den Vereinten Nationen und EU-Einrichtungen in Brüssel wurden angegriffen. Die Angreifer hatten Zugang zu E-Mails und internen Dokumenten. Dies geht aus Dokumenten hervor, die der Whistleblower Edward Snowdn besitzt.

Zahlreiche europäische Politiker zeigten sich empört, einige sprachen auch über mögliche Konsequenzen für die geplante transatlantische Freihandelszone.

NSA hat Wanzen in EU-Gebäuden installiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Reaktionen auf Abhörprogramm der NSA gegen EU-Vertretungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

PS: Das ist meine erste User-News , konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Zahlreiche europäische Politiker zeigten sich empört, einige sprachen auch über mögliche Konsequenzen für die geplante transatlantische Freihandelszone.


Wohl kaum. Die EU und vorallem Deutschland bzw. unsere Politik ist total USA hörig. Da wird erstmal groß Empörung gerufen und dann gehts weiter im Text als sei nichts gewesen.
Unsere Daten werden auch  an die USA weitergegeben (Swift, Flugreisen, etc.) und das sogar mit Zustimmung unserer Politiker. Ich glaube kaum das die sich dann wundern das sie selbst auch abgehört werden.

Aber warum aufregen. Die USA und Europa sind doch die guten. *hust* Die bösen sind doch die anderen. *hust*
Krieg um Öl und Land, auch mit gelogenen Begründungen (angebliche Massenvernichtungswaffen) ist doch toll solange es von den USA und EU ausgeht um den "Terror" zu stoppen. Wenn ein anderes Land das gleiche macht sind das natürlich Terroristen und böse.


----------



## Unbr3akable (29. Juni 2013)

Sauerei ist das! Amerika gehört schon lange vor den Haag gestellt. Aber was will man erwarten die unfähigen Politiker in Deutschland lassen sich auch alles von den Amerikanern gefallen, in 2 Tagen ist zwischen der EU und Amerika wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen. Aber auf die Idee muss man mal kommen und sagen von der EU würde Terrorgefahr ausgehen...

Wie gesagt in Deutschland sind die falschen Politiker am Werk die sich alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab schon auf die News gewartet... 

@TempestX1: Doch, dieses Mal regen sie sich auf. Die Bürger zu bespitzeln ist anscheinend eine Sache, aber aber selbst Opfer zu werden, geht ihnen dann wohl doch zuweit. Und "total USA-hörig" stimmt höchstens zum Teil, immerhin sind wir nicht in den Irak einmarschiert und haben uns in der Lybien-Frage enthalten, was den USA überhaupt nicht gefallen hat.

Aber das Daten weitergegen werden, stimmt leider. Umso mehr lohnt es sich dagegen zu protestieren.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2013)

blaidd schrieb:


> Doch, dieses Mal regen sie sich auf. Die Bürger zu bespitzeln ist anscheinend eine Sache, aber aber selbst Opfer zu werden, geht ihnen dann wohl doch zuweit.


Da fällt mir noch was ein Animal Farm - Der Aufstand der Tiere @ YouTube
"Alle Menschen sind gleich, aber manche sind gleicher"


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch was ein Animal Farm - Der Aufstand der Tiere


 Dann ist die NSA das "Oberschwein Napoleon"

@Topic:
Aber war doch eh klar dass es in zukunft auf eine TOTALÜBERWACHUNG hinauslaufen wird.
Nutzt:

TOR, I2p,freenet,
MAIL: Thunderbird +PGP+Torbirdy

Und immer unterscheiden mit welcher identity man gerade on ist


----------



## godfather22 (29. Juni 2013)

Wegen jedem Fliegenschiss werden Sanktionen verhängt, aber wenn Staatliche Einrichtungen, in denen Entschlüsse von höchster Wichtigkeit für Milliarden Menschen getroffen werden und über die Existenzgrundlagen von ganzen Staaten entschieden wird, infiltriert und systematisch abgehört werden dann halten die zurecht "hörig" genannten Politiker natürlich mal wieder die Beine still. 
In was für einem Land leben wir eigentlich, dass ich mir als minderjähriger, unvorbeschtrafter Bürger, der brav zur Schule geht sorgen machen muss, was ich unter einem Pseudonym in einem Hardwareforum ablasse, weil wir alle, und sogar unsere mächtigsten und höchsten Instanzen von anderen Ländern abgehört werden. Das sind ja GeStaPo-Methoden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2013)

Eine Schweinerei, die Usa nehmen sich doch sehr viel heraus, aber wenn sie das Opfer sind, wird gleich ein Ölreiches Land angegriffen.


> Zahlreiche europäische Politiker zeigten sich empört, einige sprachen  auch über mögliche Konsequenzen für die geplante transatlantische  Freihandelszone.


Diesmal auch taten folgen lassen, und nicht nur Leer Worte !


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2013)

Aber... aber... wieso das denn? Wir sind doch alle ergebene und treue Freunde der USA! So was macht man doch nur mit China, Iran und Nordkorea - doch nicht mit der EU, der Friedensnobelpreisträgerin!


----------



## DjangOC (30. Juni 2013)

Alle die nen Server haben sollten den annen Cluster Controler hängen, ein par Grakas als zusatz render anhängen (um codierungs leistung zu erhöhen), über Glasfaser leitung ans I-Net hängen und dan nem Hacker übergeben,  so das diese Scheiss NSA mal einen Tritt in den Arsch bekommt, die haben es verdient, den Amis sollte man ne Drohne abknöpfen (per I-Net) und ins NSA Hauptzentum donnern lassen, und dan sagen selber schuld, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken.


----------



## Cosmas (30. Juni 2013)

etwas extrem, aber hat was der vorschlag^^


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2013)

Wenn Politiker sich empört zeigen bedeutet das unterm Strich, dass sie NICHTS machen werden. Schon krass welche Ausmaße die ganze Abhöraffäre nimmt, nicht das ich sonderlich überrascht wäre, dank der heutigen Technik geht es ja verhältnismäßig einfach, nein, viel mehr bin ich erstaunt das es anscheinend wirklich in solch einem großen Umfang gemacht wurde und anscheinend schon über einen sehr langen Zeitraum. Wird Zeit das sich Europa da mal geschlossen gegen einsetzt, allerdings müssten sie da erst einmal mit einer Stimme reden und das geht ja offensichtlich nicht, siehe die Beteiligung GBs und die hündliche Unterwerfungshaltung Deutschlands. ^^

MfG


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Aber... aber... wieso das denn? Wir sind doch alle ergebene und treue Freunde der USA! So was macht man doch nur mit China, Iran und Nordkorea - doch nicht mit der EU, der Friedensnobelpreisträgerin!


 
Zumindest Deutschland ist nur "Partner dritter Klasse":



> Quelle: NSA überwacht 500 Millionen Verbindungen in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> _"Eine Karte des britischen "Guardian" hatte in Schattierungen gezeigt, dass Deutschland ähnlich stark überwacht wird wie China, Irak oder Saudi-Arabien._
> _..._
> _Aus einer vertraulichen Klassifizierung geht hervor, dass die NSA die Bundesrepublik zwar als Partner, zugleich aber auch als Angriffsziel betrachtet. Demnach gehört Deutschland zu den sogenannten Partnern dritter Klasse. Ausdrücklich ausgenommen von Spionageattacken sind nur Kanada, Australien, Großbritannien und Neuseeland, die als zweite Kategorie geführt werden."_


 
Schade, dass das noch nicht vor dem Besuch von Obama raus kam. Dann wäre hoffentlich kein Mensch zu seiner Rede am Brandenburger Tor gegangen...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juni 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, so langsam sollte man Obama den Friedensnobelpreis wieder aberkennen.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2013)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, so langsam sollte man Obama den Friedensnobelpreis wieder aberkennen.



Ja ich bin auch der Meinung, dass er in Wirklichkeit ein "Wolf im Schafspelz" ist.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2013)

Partner dritter Klasse und Angriffsziel! Yay! Freude! USA forever!


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Juni 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Partner dritter Klasse und Angriffsziel! Yay! Freude! USA forever!


 
Ja. Wir sind Partner in der Kategorie: 3. Klasse wobei es nur 3 Klassen gibt 
Je nachdem wie man es sieht, sind wir Deutsche zusammen mit Frankreich von der USA als Vertrauensunwürdig eingestuft worden.


Hier der Artikel vom Guardian bei dem das beschrieben wurde, bevor der Artikel wieder vom Guardian gelöscht wurde:
http://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/658994/diff/0/1

Und das war mal der Link dazu : http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/29/european-private-data-america



			
				...aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Madsen said the countries had "formal second and third party status" under signal intelligence  (sigint)  agreements that compels them to hand over data, including mobile phone and internet information to the NSA if requested.
> Under international intelligence agreements, confirmed by declassified documents, nations are categorised by the US according to their trust level. The US is first party while the UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand enjoy second party relationships. Germany and France have third party relationships.



Naja. Und wer Microsoft Produkte benutzt ist selbst schuld. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/281922-ms-verraet-sicherheitsluecke-zuerst-der-nsa.html
Hier geht es nicht nur (oder eher kaum) um den kleinen User sondern um Wirtschaftsspionage die durch Microsoftprodukte für die NSA erleichtert wird. Also jede Firma die Windows einsetzt ist davon gefährdet.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2013)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, so langsam sollte man Obama den Friedensnobelpreis wieder aberkennen.


 
Jo, wobei mir unerklärlich ist, wofür er den Nobelpreis eigentlich verdient hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2013)

Hier noch eine Ergänzung: NSA überwacht 500 Millionen Verbindungen in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die NSA hat scheinbar eine halbe Milliarde Verbindungen in Deutschland ausgeschnüffelt. Sehr interessant, was da noch alles ans Tageslicht kommt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Sauerei ist das! *Amerika gehört schon lange vor den Haag gestellt.* Aber was will man erwarten die unfähigen Politiker in Deutschland lassen sich auch alles von den Amerikanern gefallen, in 2 Tagen ist zwischen der EU und Amerika wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen. Aber auf die Idee muss man mal kommen und sagen von der EU würde Terrorgefahr ausgehen...
> 
> Wie gesagt in Deutschland sind die falschen Politiker am Werk die sich alles gefallen lassen.


 
Solange die USA den internationalen Gerichtshof nicht anerkennt, geht das nicht. Sonst hätte man Bush schon vor Jahren dorthin gebracht.


----------



## marcus_T (30. Juni 2013)

wird Zeit das die deutschen Medien wach werden und das brisante Thema nicht unter den Tisch kehren, aber es wird sich nichts ändern.

Wir sind keine treuen Freunde der USA oder Verbündete, nein wie viele andere Länder Unterworfene Trittbrettfahrer.

NSA überwacht 500 Millionen Verbindungen in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Decrypter (30. Juni 2013)

Das ist schon mehr als paranoid, was die Amis da unter dem Namen Bekämpfung des Terrorismus abziehen. Die Stasi und GeStaPo waren ja fast heilige Erzengel dagegen !
Man muß sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Selbst die eigenen Verbündeten innerhalb der Nato (bis auf die genannten Ausnahmen) werden als Partner 3 Klasse und als Angriffsziel abgetan.
Damit nicht genug. Mit der annährend kompletten Ausschnüffelung der Kommunikationsverbindungen bis in allerhöchste Kreise hinauf werden alle als pauschal verdächtige Terroristen klassifiziert.

Und die Politiker werden jetzt erstmal laut aufschreien. Aber letzten Endes werden dem keine Taten folgen und das Thema wird wieder im Rauschen des täglichen Geschehens verschwinden.
Für mich war das Fass schon übergelaufen, das man bei Einreise in die USA erkennungsdienstlich, also wie ein Verbrecher behandelt wird. Natürlich auch unter dem Deckmantel der Terrorismusbekämpfung.
Aber das jetzt setzt dem Fass die Krone auf und sprengt jede Dimension !


----------



## scully1234 (30. Juni 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Aber das jetzt setzt dem Fass die Krone auf und sprengt jede Dimension !


 
Der Boden des Eisbergs ist noch lange nicht erreicht, deshalb hyperventilieren die hinterm großen Teich wegen dem "Schneeball" der ne Lawine losgetreten hat, gerade auch so arg

Irgendwann fliegt alles mal auf oder die Menschheit wehrt sich, scheinbar gibt's da für Amerika, im laufe der Zeitalter, noch nicht genug Präzedenzfälle, um das zu begreifen


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Juni 2013)

Riecht nach Konflikte...
Wer weiß, vielleicht stehen wir ja im dritten Weltkrieg auf der nordkoreanischen Seite?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juni 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Riecht nach Konflikte...
> Wer weiß, vielleicht stehen wir ja im dritten Weltkrieg auf der nordkoreanischen Seite?


 
Hoffentlich nicht, stehe nicht so auf Chinesisch.


----------



## highspeedpingu (30. Juni 2013)

Die NSA arbeitet mit MS zusammen und hat seit 1999 ein Hintertürchen für jeden Rechner der mit Windows läuft


> *Microsoft Handlanger des US-Geheimdienstes?*


Microsoft Handlanger des US-Geheimdienstes? | heise online



> *Peinlicher Fehler deckt die Unterwanderung von Windows durch die NSA auf*


Peinlicher Fehler deckt die Unterwanderung von Windows durch die NSA auf | Telepolis



> *Bericht: NSA half Microsoft bei der Vista-Entwicklung*


Bericht: NSA half Microsoft bei der Vista-Entwicklung | heise online


----------



## Tiz92 (30. Juni 2013)

Auf dieser Welt gibt es eh so viel schlechtes und das es zu verbessern gäbe dass es fast aussichtslos ist damit anzufangen.


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2013)

Da fällt mir nur zu ein: 

_Big Obama ähhh Brother is watching you _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: KLICK


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Juni 2013)

Wir müssten eigentlich zu Hunderttausenden auf die Straße und nach Berlin gehen. Die Politiker sind nichts weiter als Marionetten der USA und viel Schlimmer noch, das Allgemeine Wählervolk intressiert nur das was sie auch in den 20 Uhr Tagesthemen sehen. Die Auswirkungen dieses Skandals die konnte nicht mal der gute Orwell vorraussehen. Es wird eigentlich Zeit dass wir uns als Volk gegen den Agressor USA wehren, es hat sich nichts getan seit 1949 und das ist einfach nur arm. Weder hat man aus dem 2. WK noch aus dem Kalten Krieg gelernt.
Aber solange es Medien gibt, die Staatlich gelenkt sind, sind wir eh nicht besser als die Amerikaner. Und nennt mich Radikal aber ich gehe gerne für mein Recht auf Freiheit Demonstrieren. Vielleicht sollten wir uns den Türken und den Ägyptern anschließen. der Kapitalismus gehört aufs Abstellgleis der Geschichte

Ganz aktuell: 
Bundesanwaltschaft überprüft NSA-Überwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## HomeboyST (30. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Schade, dass das noch nicht vor dem Besuch von Obama raus kam. Dann wäre hoffentlich kein Mensch zu seiner Rede am Brandenburger Tor gegangen...


 
Natürlich kam das raus bevor Obama hier gewesen ist. 
Deshalb kam ja der Spruch von der Merkel um alles zu beschwichtigen

" Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland " 

Schockierende Rede - Merkel befürwortet - PRISM - Internetüberwachung - #Neuland - YouTube


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2013)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Natürlich kam das raus bevor Obama hier gewesen ist.
> Deshalb kam ja der Spruch von der Merkel um alles zu beschwichtigen
> 
> " Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland "
> ...


 
Ich rede nicht von PRISM allgemein, sondern vom Umfang in dem Deutschland und die EU gezielt von den Amerikanern ausspioniert werden. 

Bsp.: 
NSA überwacht 500 Millionen Verbindungen in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
NSA hat Wanzen in EU-Gebäuden installiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt in dem Maß noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## highspeedpingu (30. Juni 2013)

> Die NSA stuft Deutschland als Angriffsziel ein.



ohne Worte...


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juni 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> ohne Worte...


 
So lange wir nicht ein Angreifer sind 

Das könnte denen wohl so passen


----------



## Yassen (30. Juni 2013)

Ich sage nur so viel geht es nicht aber auch die ami haben für uns viel gutes getan in der vergangenheit.
Und ich sehe den 3 Weltkrieg folgen

Und es muss jeden klar sein wo die welt einens geheimdienstes beginnt hört die welt des rechtsstaates auf.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juni 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Ich sage nur so viel geht es nicht aber auch die ami haben für uns viel gutes getan in der vergangenheit.
> Und ich sehe den 3 Weltkrieg folgen


 
Was faselst du da?


----------



## Yassen (30. Juni 2013)

was meinst du  (welchen satz)


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2013)

Interessant finde Ich auch, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland scheinbar über keine adequate Spionageabwehr verfügt. Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Interessant finde Ich auch, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland scheinbar über keine adequate Spionageabwehr verfügt. Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.


 
Hm, vielleicht arbeiten die zusammen .


----------



## keinnick (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Interessant finde Ich auch, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland scheinbar über keine adequate Spionageabwehr verfügt. Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.



Ich befürchte die NSA ist sowohl von der Mitarbeiteranzahl als auch vom Budget bzw. der Ausrüstung deutlich besser als der BND ausgestattet. Aber Du hast Recht, es ist ziemlich arm, dass Deutschland selbst das aus den Medien erfährt statt vom eigenen Geheimdienst.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Interessant finde Ich auch, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland scheinbar über keine adequate Spionageabwehr verfügt. Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.


 
Die Regierung zeigt völliges Desinteresse. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass jemand etwas bemerkt hat, nur handeln wollte/will niemand. Schließlich muss sich Merkel "den großen europäischen Themen" widmen.


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2013)

Aber mal im Ernst, wie kann es sein, dass sich ein Land wie Deutschland, dass auf seinen Technologie Know How baut, sich nicht gegen, in meinen Augen, solch all umfängliche Spionage wehren kann!?!?

ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen, was dann die Russen und Chinesen wissen könnten, wenn sie nur wollten. 


Es ist absolut inakzeptabel, was die Amerikaner sich da leisten. Aber zur Zeit scheint es noch nicht genügend Leute zu kümmern.
In Anbetracht der gegebenen Tatsachen sollten wir mal aufhören über eine Abrüstung der Bundeswehr zu reden...
Irgendwie hat man uns ganz offensichtlich in unserer inneren und äußeren Sicherheit bedroht.  

Das ist ein direkter Schlag in die


----------



## TempestX1 (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.


Vielleicht war/ist das auch vertraglich zwischen den Ländern so geregelt das dies erlaubt ist.

Ohne Snowden hätten wir (Bürger) von PRISM und Tempora wohl nie was erfahren. Genauso das unsere Politiker abgehört wurden.
Die Politik selbst kannte aber die beiden Projekte schon seit bestehen, da diese die Verträge auch unterschrieben haben bzw. mit den Ländern zusammen ausgefädelt wurden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Interessant finde Ich auch, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland scheinbar über keine adequate Spionageabwehr verfügt. Wenn die NSA die Bundesregierung ausspioniert hat, hätte das doch zumindest der BND mal bemerken müssen.


 
Deutschland bezieht die meisten seiner Informationen von anderen Geheimdiensten, allen voran der KGB bzw. FSB und die CIA. Ist dadurch bedingt dass der Geheimdienst des dritten Reiches im 2. Weltkrieg auf ganzer Linie versagt hat, während alle anderen Geheimdienste hervorragende Arbeit geleistet haben. 

Aber wie heißt es so schön? Wer sich auf andere verlässt, der ist verlassen 



totovo schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der gegebenen Tatsachen sollten wir mal aufhören über eine Abrüstung der Bundeswehr zu reden...
> Irgendwie hat man uns ganz offensichtlich in unserer inneren und äußeren Sicherheit bedroht.
> 
> Das ist ein direkter Schlag in die


 
Was schlägst du denn vor? Die Vereinigten Staaten zu invasionieren?


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Deutschland bezieht die meisten seiner Informationen von anderen Geheimdiensten, allen voran der KGB bzw. FSB und die CIA. Ist dadurch bedingt dass der Geheimdienst des dritten Reiches im 2. Weltkrieg auf ganzer Linie versagt hat, während alle anderen Geheimdienste hervorragende Arbeit geleistet haben.
> 
> Aber wie heißt es so schön? Wer sich auf andere verlässt, der ist verlassen




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die deutschen hatten zu erst die Codes der Alliierten geknackt. Auch der Frankreich Feldzug wäre ohne die Aufklärung des Geheimdienstes damals bei weitem nicht so schnell gegangen.
Am Ende hat er dann mangels Strukturen und Untersützung der Verbündeten versagt.





> Was schlägst du denn vor? Die Vereinigten Staaten zu invasionieren?



Nein, aber wenn man als potenzielles Angriffsziel eingestuft wird, ist das eine ziemlich deutliche Aggression. Ich finde, man sollte dagegen mal Stellung beziehen und nicht immer nur den Schwanz einziehen. Wobei es eh ein Witz ist. Selbst wenn wir wollten... wahrscheinlich könnte sich die BW nicht mal gegen den wütenden Mob aus Südeuropa wehren, wenn die hier einmarschieren


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Juni 2013)

BW? War das der Karneval-Verein aus Deutschland, der vor ein paar Jahren abgeschafft wurde?
Wir brauchen ja keinen Schutz, zur Not verstecken wir uns hinter....oh wait


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2013)

Interessant, dass unsere Regierungen unsere Privatsphäre quasi verkaufen, ohne dass wir darüber wirklich informiert wurden, geschweige denn erst gefragt wurden. 

Wahnsinn, wir haben Jahre lang Panik vor der Totalüberwachung geschoben, dabei ist diese längst Realität.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Interessant, dass unsere Regierungen unsere Privatsphäre quasi verkaufen, ohne dass wir darüber wirklich informiert wurden, geschweige denn erst gefragt wurden.
> 
> Wahnsinn, wir haben Jahre lang Panik vor der Totalüberwachung geschoben, dabei ist diese längst Realität.


 
Schöne neue Welt


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Bericht: NSA half Microsoft bei der Vista-Entwicklung | heise online


 
Jetzt wundert mich gar nichts mehr  ...


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Was schlägst du denn vor? Die Vereinigten Staaten zu invasionieren?


 
Es muss ja kein Militärischer Akt sein. Eine simple Sanktion würde es ja auch tun. Das ist ja auch in letzter Zeit die Lieblingswaffe vieler Politiker geworden. Wenn die gesammte EU nicht mehr auf USAmerikanische Waren zurückgreifen würde wäre das schon ein herber Schlag in die Fresse.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein einziger übermächtiger Staat alles machen darf, was er will, ohne, dass es irgendeine Folge hat. Jeder Kiffer wird schwerer bestraft, als die...


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juni 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Es muss ja kein Militärischer Akt sein. Eine simple Sanktion würde es ja auch tun. Das ist ja auch in letzter Zeit die Lieblingswaffe vieler Politiker geworden. Wenn die gesammte EU nicht mehr auf USAmerikanische Waren zurückgreifen würde wäre das schon ein herber Schlag in die Fresse.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein einziger übermächtiger Staat alles machen darf, was er will, ohne, dass es irgendeine Folge hat. Jeder Kiffer wird schwerer bestraft, als die...


 
Die einzigen, die unter solch einer Sanktion leiden würden wären *wir*. Die USA sind für uns wichtiger als wir für sie.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die unter solch einer Sanktion leiden würden wären *wir*. Die USA sind für uns wichtiger als wir für sie.


 
Ich wäre bereit auf die nächste Generation von Mikrochips oder die neusten Pringles zu verzichten, wenn ich dadurch nicht mehr überwacht werden würde


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich wäre bereit auf die nächste Generation von Mikrochips oder die neusten Pringles zu verzichten, wenn ich dadurch nicht mehr überwacht werden würde


 
Das meine ich nicht. Rate mal wo Mercedes, Siemens oder Heckler & Koch die größten Umsätze machen. In good old America. Unsere Wirtschaft würde den Berg runter gehen, Massenarbeitslosigkeit... In letzter Zeit mal in Griechenland gewesen? Eine Industrie ohne Markt ist nutzlos.


----------



## Decrypter (1. Juli 2013)

Das von den Bundeskaspern aus der Regierung im Grunde kein Ton über diesen immensen Datenskandal kommt, kann doch nur bedeuten, das diese Herrschaften Kenntnis davon hatten und es mehr oder weniger stillschweigend geduldet wurde. Das dann dabei die Grundrechte der eigenen Bevölkerung mit Füssen getreten werden, wird dabei stillschweigend in Kauf genommen. Mutti wird das jetzt (wie immer) aussitzen.
Nur sollte herauskommen, das dieser ganze Riesenskandal zumindest bekannt war, dann hat diese Person in dem Amt nichts mehr verloren.
Keiner kann mir erzählen, das der BND von so einer Geschichte kein Wind bekommen hat. Dumm nur, das die Geschichte jetzt aufgeflogen ist. Und da wird wird noch viel mehr ans Tageslicht kommen.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Juli 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht. Rate mal wo Mercedes, Siemens oder Heckler & Koch die größten Umsätze machen. In good old America. Unsere Wirtschaft würde den Berg runter gehen, Massenarbeitslosigkeit... In letzter Zeit mal in Griechenland gewesen? Eine Industrie ohne Markt ist nutzlos.



Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber es muss ja nicht zwingend eine "beidseitige" Sanktion sein. Wenn die Ammis weiterhin unseren Krempel kaufen wollen, dann gerne. Ich meinte eigentlich eher, dass wir nichts mehr von ihnen importieren. Der Begriff Boykott trifts wohl eher 

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Skandal kreise ziehen wird und man das auch bei den nächsten Wahlen spüren wird. Vielleicht wäre es auch garnicht so verkehrt, wenn der ein oder andere Sitz von einem Pirat besetzt werden würde, auch wenn die bei mir so gut wie keine Glaubwürdigkeit mehr haben : /


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber es muss ja nicht zwingend eine "beidseitige" Sanktion sein. Wenn die Ammis weiterhin unseren Krempel kaufen wollen, dann gerne. Ich meinte eigentlich eher, dass wir nichts mehr von ihnen importieren. Der Begriff Boykott trifts wohl eher
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dieser Skandal kreise ziehen wird und man das auch bei den nächsten Wahlen spüren wird. Vielleicht wäre es auch garnicht so verkehrt, wenn der ein oder andere Sitz von einem Pirat besetzt werden würde, auch wenn die bei mir so gut wie keine Glaubwürdigkeit mehr haben : /


 
Die Geschichte zeigt doch sowieso: Zwei Amtszeiten sind genug. Deswegen: Schwarz-Gelb abwählen!!!


----------



## Earl_Raven (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bete , dass ich noch den tag erleben darf wo die USA untergeht. Diese Barbarenregierung die heimlich länder einnimmt und unschuldife Zivilisten tötet, nur um Öl zu bekommen.  Soll für seine Taten büßen. 
Und snowden ist im Gegensatz zu deren Regierung ein held des einfachen volkes. Ich hoffe , dass er in russland ein friedliches leben führen kann.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2013)

Earl_Raven schrieb:


> Ich bete , dass ich noch den tag erleben darf wo die USA untergeht. Diese Barbarenregierung die heimlich länder einnimmt und unschuldife Zivilisten tötet, nur um Öl zu bekommen.  Soll für seine Taten büßen.
> Und snowden ist im Gegensatz zu deren Regierung ein held des einfachen volkes. Ich hoffe , dass er in russland ein friedliches leben führen kann.


 
Wie oft warst du nochmal in den Staaten?

Ach und die Wörter "Russland" und "friedlich" sind ja wohl nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren. In letzter Zeit mal Nachrichten gesehen?


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

Das die Anderen auch nicht Besser sei, mit solchen denken.. wird sich auch nichts ändern. 


Sieht ja man bei viele Diskussion.
Ihr habt dies und das gemacht letztes Jahr, und ihr das vor 3 Jahren, ja und vor 10. 100. 200 Jahren usw.
was eigentlich nur zählt ist jetzt und die Zukunft.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Juli 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du nochmal in den Staaten?
> 
> Ach und die Wörter "Russland" und "friedlich" sind ja wohl nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren. In letzter Zeit mal Nachrichten gesehen?



Man muss da nicht gewesen sein um zu wissen, was für eine Art Außenpolitik die betreiben.

In Russland ist es für ihn bestimmt friedlicher als in den Staaten. Da kann er mit der Todesstrafe wegen Hochverrat rechnen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2013)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> was eigentlich nur zählt ist jetzt und die Zukunft.


 
Nett gesagt aber leider sinnlos. Natürlich zählt die Zukunft aber was tun die USA denn gerade? Sie basteln sich die Zukunft so hin wie es ihrem Weltbild entspricht. Was wirklich zählt ist, dass sich die Staaten auf Augenhöhe begegnen und dass es aufhört, dass sich die USA für etwas besseres halten und andere Staaten gleichzeitig als "schlechter" abtun. Ich wünsche es mir nicht (weil es letztendlich uns alle betrifft) aber lass mal den Dollar zusammenbrechen weil die USA ihre Schulden nicht mehr tilgen können. Was haben die dann noch? Ich fürchte es wird in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren "interessant" werden, was auf der Welt noch so passiert.


----------



## Dennisth (1. Juli 2013)

Es ist eigentlich schon arm, dass PCGH nicht EINE!! News zu dem Thema hat.  

@Topic:
Was für ein "Glück", dass wir keine / nur geringe Öl-Vorkommen hier in Deutschland haben sonst hätten wir bestimmt auch Massenvernichtungswaffen  Obwohl... Die haben wir doch: Liegen in den Lagern von der US-Regierung 

Ich glaube wenn die EU einfach ein Importverbot von US-Gütern verhängt würde das den USA mehr schmerzen als uns, denn die meiste Ware kommt ja direkt aus China und was die Informationen angeht: Internet Kabel in Richtung USA blocken / abklemmen. 

Aber dafür müsse die Fraktion "Neuland" Ahnung und mal Mumm haben, aber das haben die ja nicht. 

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch bald Fallout 4 als Real-Life Umsetzung


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nett gesagt aber leider sinnlos. Natürlich zählt die Zukunft aber was tun die USA denn gerade? Sie basteln sich die Zukunft so hin wie es ihrem Weltbild entspricht. Was wirklich zählt ist, dass sich die Staaten auf Augenhöhe begegnen und dass es aufhört, dass sich die USA für etwas besseres halten und andere Staaten gleichzeitig als "schlechter" abtun. Ich wünsche es mir nicht (weil es letztendlich uns alle betrifft) aber lass mal den Dollar zusammenbrechen weil die USA ihre Schulden nicht mehr tilgen können. Was haben die dann noch? Ich fürchte es wird in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren "interessant" werden, was auf der Welt noch so passiert.



Da hast du auch sehr Recht, aber was sagt man so schön.. 

Kein Imperium gibt es Ewig.

Aber naja dann wird sie so oder so mit gleich oder mehr schlechten Ersetzt = (


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2013)

Ferdinand1999 schrieb:


> alda wenn ich überhaupt wüsst was des nsa ist Dxxdddd


 
Google ist Dein Freund!


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich schon arm, dass PCGH nicht EINE!! News zu dem Thema hat.
> 
> @Topic:
> Was für ein "Glück", dass wir keine / nur geringe Öl-Vorkommen hier in Deutschland haben sonst hätten wir bestimmt auch Massenvernichtungswaffen  Obwohl... Die haben wir doch: Liegen in den Lagern von der US-Regierung
> ...


 

Glaubst du echt das die Ganzen Wirtschafts Bonzen es zulassen würden  ?

keinnick@ beachte den nicht, der trollt irgendwie nur rum.


----------



## Dennisth (1. Juli 2013)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt das die Ganzen Wirtschafts Bonzen es zulassen würden  ?



Es sind halt Träume und wie jeder weiß: Träume sind Schäume 

Das könnte aber auch erklären warum das Internet hier so schlecht ausgebaut wird ala "Neuland": "Wir möchten euch nur beschützen und darum drosseln wir eure Geschwindigkeit, damit die NSA / USA nicht so viele Informationen über euch bekommt." Wäre doch perfekt für das Wahlprogramm


----------



## Neutrino (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nichts zu verbergen. Meine meinung sage ich wenn es mir passt, egal wo. Als ich Facebook beigetreten bin (2011) war mir sofort klar dass so eine masse informationen, wäre was ein haufen kaka für die fliegen ist. Also, i don´t care, sollen die ruhig mitlesen.


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2013)

bei aller Kritik sollte man nicht vergessen wozu die ganze Überwachungssch... hauptsächlich dient. Der islamistische Extremismus zielt darauf ab unseren Lebensstil und unsere demokratisch freiheitliche Grundordnung zu zerstören. Ich bin sicher nicht paranoid aber diese Bedrohung kann man nicht ignorieren - leider ist der Überwachungswahn die Überreaktion auf diese Gefahr und schießt über das eigentliche Ziel hinaus. Trotzdem sind dadurch Anschläge und der Aufbau von Strukturen verhindert bzw. eingedämmt worden.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

Ein komplexes Thema! 

Aber leider muss ich sagen: Das ist mal wieder typisch Deutschland und EU! 
Jetzt schimpfen alle über PRISM, aber wer sich ein bisschen mit der Geschichte den Kalten Krieges und der NSA beschäftigt hat, der weiß das seit den 1970er Jahren (vllt sogar schon früher) ein Projekt mit dem Namen "Echelon" existiert. Das Projekt dient zum Abhören bzw. zur Überwachung von über Satellit geleiteten privaten und geschäftlichen Telefongesprächen, Faxverbindungen und Internet-Daten. 

Wer jetzt denkt, das hier wegen PRISM Köpfe rollen werden, der wird sich anschauen! Es wird maximal eine art Stellungsnahme zu dem ganzen geben. Aber keinen Verhandlung oder Verurteilung vor Gericht. Dazu reichen der NSA zwei Wörter: Nationale Sicherheit ---> Damit ist der Ofen dann aus! 

Seit 2001 ist die Existenz von Echelon offiziell bekannt. 2004 wurde die Abhörstation hier in Deutschland (Bad Aibling) geschlossen, und nach England verlegt. Aktiv ist sie immer noch. 

Was ich mich nun frage: Wieso hat die EU und Deutschland hier nicht bereits "Alarm" geschlagen, so wie sie es jetzt bei PRISM machen?! Die Existenz war bekannt, und Beweise gab es auch. Und wer 1+1 zusammengezählt hätte, dem wäre klar geworden, das wenn die NSA schon die Möglichkeit hat um die Satelliten-Kommunikation abzufangen, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch ein Programm existiert mit dem die restliche Kommunikation abgehört werden kann.

Von daher war die Meldung über PRISM für mich persönlich nichts neues. Das solche Projekte existieren, war mir sofort klar, als ich damals vor gut 11 Jahren das erste mal davon (Echelon) gehört habe.


----------



## Dennisth (1. Juli 2013)

Neutrino schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts zu verbergen. Meine meinung sage ich wenn es mir passt, egal wo. Als ich Facebook beigetreten bin (2011) war mir sofort klar dass so eine masse informationen, wäre was ein haufen kaka für die fliegen ist. Also, i don´t care, sollen die ruhig mitlesen.


 
"Und dies meine Freunde waren seine letzten Worte, bevor er einen tödlichen Verkehrsunfall hatte" 

Bei solchen Leuten hoffe ich, dass ganz private und / oder kompromittierende Informationen ins Netz gelangen und diese dann schön ausgenutzt werden. Sorry aber wenn alle so  denken würde unsere Justiz sich sehr freuen: Schuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist....


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

Ein allgemeiner Thread zu der ganzen Lage in der EU ist nun Online:
NSA-Überwachung: Deutschland und EU im Fokus - Affäre weitet sich aus


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Juli 2013)

das ganze ist doch schon längst bekannt. es wird spioniert das die schwarte kracht. das weiss man in amerika und das weiss man auch in deutschland und auch sonst überall. die lieben aktiennotierten medienkonzerne die den reichen und mächteigen gehören sagen es dem pöbel aber nicht. denn was der pöbel nicht weiss, macht ihn nicht heiss. unwissenheit ist ein segen aus sicht der mächtigen.

es ist längst bekannt das tor hintertüren besitzt. es ist längst bekannt das google alles an den behörden weitergibt. es ist längst bekannt das ALLE betriebsysteme hintertüren haben. es ist längst bekannt das verschlüsselungsysteme wie AES und Co. hintertüren haben. KEIN KOMMUNIKATIONSPRODUKT KOMMT AUF DEM MARKT OHNE DAS ES DEN "SEGEN" VOM STAAT ERHÄLT. ich hoffe jeder weiss was das bedeutet. zumindest die die des denkens noch mächtig sind.

recentr.com ist die beste seite wenn es um politik geht. "politik" ist nur der oberbegriff - hier fließt alles mit ein.

http://recentr.com/2013/01/der-vers...anaer-geschenk-der-us-regierung-fur-die-welt/

Obamas globale Internetüberwachung: Nur ein Bruchteil der Agenda - recentr.com

http://recentr.com/2010/07/bund-deu...-sich-in-cyber-krieg-des-pentagons-einreihen/

http://recentr.com/2013/01/prinz-ph...-ist-eine-pest-drastische-schritte-notwendig/

http://recentr.com/2011/10/iktv-live-am-11-oktober-2011/ viel spaß mit der mp3 audioaufzeichnung

http://recentr.com/2011/10/iktv-live-am-10-oktober-2011/ aufzeichunung von 2011. unbedingt mal angucken wen sein leben und zukunft wichtig ist.

http://de.ria.ru/politics/20130627/266387337.html Ecuador bietet USA jährliche Finanzhilfen für Förderung der Menschenrechte an

http://www.radio-utopie.de/2013/06/29/f-b-i-sucht-gentechnik-saboteure/ F.B.I. sucht Gentechnik-Saboteure

http://www.marktorakel.com/index.php?id=8774709809109303677 

AN ALLEN ERDENKLICHEN FRONTEN WIRD GEGEN DIE BEVÖLKERUNG GEKÄMPFT. wäre dies nur eine "verschwörungstheorie" wäre das wunderbar. leider traurige realität, verschwiegen durch unseren tollen volksverräter und propagakonzernmedien.

ps. an die ganzen naiven trottel die immer lauthals "verschwörungstheorie" rufen, bitte schafft euch doch selbst ab. ihr erspart euren mitmenschen viel leid in zukunft und euch selbst.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. Juli 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein komplexes Thema!
> 
> Aber leider muss ich sagen: Das ist mal wieder typisch Deutschland und EU!
> Jetzt schimpfen alle über PRISM, aber wer sich ein bisschen mit der Geschichte den Kalten Krieges und der NSA beschäftigt hat, der weiß das seit den 1970er Jahren (vllt sogar schon früher) ein Projekt mit dem Namen "Echelon" existiert. Das Projekt dient zum Abhören bzw. zur Überwachung von über Satellit geleiteten privaten und geschäftlichen Telefongesprächen, Faxverbindungen und Internet-Daten.
> ...



Ist doch bekannt. Echolon hatte einen wirtschaftlich geringeren schaden für die Eu. Aber die Industriespionage von prisrem ging wohl richtig ins geld wenn man Herr Tritt-ihn glauben schenken will
( Interview heute Morgen bei WDR2 )


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2013)

Die, ach so "neuen" Erkenntnisse, strafen auch alle unsere bekloppten  - und vermeintlich ach so entrüsteten und empörten - Abgeordneten Lügen was Ausmaß und Wissen der seit Jahrzehnten praktizierten Überwachung und Schnüffelei angeht - heute sind die Methoden besser, aber die Methodik ist es nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> bei aller Kritik sollte man nicht vergessen wozu  die ganze Überwachungssch... hauptsächlich dient. Der islamistische  Extremismus zielt darauf ab unseren Lebensstil und unsere demokratisch  freiheitliche Grundordnung zu zerstören. Ich bin sicher nicht paranoid  aber diese Bedrohung kann man nicht ignorieren - leider ist der  Überwachungswahn die Überreaktion auf diese Gefahr und schießt über das  eigentliche Ziel hinaus. Trotzdem sind dadurch Anschläge und der Aufbau  von Strukturen verhindert bzw. eingedämmt worden.


 
Das glaubst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, oder?

Na klar... Im Europaparlament sitzen islamistische Terroristen. Frau Merkel hat auch in Wirklichkeit einen langen Rauschebart und spielt zu Weihnachten für ihre Kinder den Weihnachtsmann. Achja in wirklichkeit heißt sie Ali.

Und das dadurch unsere Freiheit bewahrt wird... Was ist das denn für eine Freiheit, wenn eine uns fremde Regierung, deren Köpfe wir nicht einmal gewählt haben, weiß auf welcher Seite wir am liebsten p0rn0s gucken oder was für eine Salbe wir uns zuletzt übers Netz bestellt haben?!


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> bei aller Kritik sollte man nicht vergessen wozu die ganze Überwachungssch... hauptsächlich dient. Der islamistische Extremismus zielt darauf ab unseren Lebensstil und unsere demokratisch freiheitliche Grundordnung zu zerstören. Ich bin sicher nicht paranoid aber diese Bedrohung kann man nicht ignorieren - leider ist der Überwachungswahn die Überreaktion auf diese Gefahr und schießt über das eigentliche Ziel hinaus. Trotzdem sind dadurch Anschläge und der Aufbau von Strukturen verhindert bzw. eingedämmt worden.


 
Und deshalb soll man sich das als "nicht radikaler Islamist" oder als "überhaupt kein Islamist" gefallen lassen und diese Überwachung so hinnehmen?  Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein.


----------



## AnthraX (2. Juli 2013)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dann ist die NSA das "Oberschwein Napoleon"
> 
> @Topic:
> Aber war doch eh klar dass es in zukunft auf eine TOTALÜBERWACHUNG hinauslaufen wird.
> ...



TOR ist das ekelhafteste was es gibt. Nach meinen ersten erfahrungen tummeln sich da massenweise Kinderschänder. Einfach nur ekelhaft


Zum Topic muss ich sagen, dass ich die Überwachung von zB den korrupten AFghanen oder Islamischen Staaten unterstütze. Ich bin davon übrezeugt das der "religiöse Terrorismus" dadurch eingedämmt wurde.
Aber das Argument zieht nun nicht mehr. Der Anteil derer in den Europäischen Staaten, welche wirklich ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen oder gar Terroristen seien könnten, ist doch sowas von gering das man das so nicht akzeptieren kann.
Es zeigt einfach erneut, dass die USA uns insgeheim noch immer als Gefahr oder Gegner ansehen. Ich vermute, das für die Amis alle anderen Feinde sind ^^


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Zum Topic muss ich sagen, dass ich die Überwachung von zB den korrupten AFghanen oder Islamischen Staaten unterstütze. Ich bin davon übrezeugt das der "religiöse Terrorismus" dadurch eingedämmt wurde.


 Und was überzeugt dich da genau?? 
Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich stigmatisierend. Nach dem was die USA gerade abzieht sollte man vielleicht mehr die kontrollieren und abhören, um solche Sachen in Zukunft zu verhindern.^^ Nebenbei hätte man so auch den zweiten Irakkrieg verhindern können, in dem man vorab über die gefäschten Beweise bezüglich der angeblich vorhandenen "mass destruction weapons" Bescheid gewußt hätte.^^

MfG


----------



## AnthraX (2. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was überzeugt dich da genau??
> Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich stigmatisierend. Nach dem was die USA gerade abzieht sollte man vielleicht mehr die kontrollieren und abhören, um solche Sachen in Zukunft zu verhindern.^^ Nebenbei hätte man so auch den zweiten Irakkrieg verhindern können, in dem man vorab über die gefäschten Beweise bezüglich der angeblich vorhandenen "mass destruction weapons" Bescheid gewußt hätte.^^
> 
> MfG



Der Irakkrieg hatte doch nie Terroristische Hintergründe(zumindest real ^^ und das weiß ja auch jeder). Aber solange In vielen Ländern "gestörte" Mullahs rumrennen und mal wieder einem Christen den Kopf abschneiden und dabei rufen "Allah ist Groß" ist die Gefahr nun mal da. Und die Augen davor zu verschliessen ändert nun mal nicht den Fakt, dass die Gefahr da ist. 
Und auch diese "Terroristengruppen" wie die Taliban oder die Al Qaida werden moderner(was die Technik angeht, leider nicht den Kopf). Und um geschichten wie Terroranschlägen vorzubeugen unterstütze ich die "Überwachnung" der Bevölkerung. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Anzahl der Anschlage (besonders der Großen - wie vor einigen Jahren in London Terroranschläge am 7. Juli 2005 in London )
nicht grundlos auf fast null gesunken ist.
Jedoch bin ich kein Unterstützer davon, dass die USA meinen uns anzapfen zu müssen. Ich denke die Bundesregierung macht dies schon in einem Maße, welches zur wahrung der Sicherheit MEHR als genügt.
Man kann bei diesem Thema extrem unterschiedliche Ansichten haben und das akzeptiere ich natürlich. 
Genauso sieht man ja mehr als deutlich, dass die Afghanische Polizei und Regierung sehr korrupt ist. Und um dort durch Überwachung Talibanunterstützer zu finden, heiße ich ebenfalls gut. 
Wir sind halt in Afghanistan, das ist Fakt, und man muss nun das beste draus machen. 

Das ist (ganz vereinacht ausgedrückt, ausführlich wäre einfach zu lang ^^) meine Meinung. 

was die Beweise der Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak angeht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es dort jemals welche gab. Meine Hände würde ich dafür jedoch nicht ins Feuer legen. Man muss alles hinterfragen, dass jedoch mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Ich bin ein KLARER Gegner von diesem "alles was die Regierung macht ist erstunken, gefälscht und erlogen". Das geht für mich schon in die Richtung Verschwörungstheorie ^^


----------



## debalz (2. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, oder?
> 
> Na klar... Im Europaparlament sitzen islamistische Terroristen. Frau Merkel hat auch in Wirklichkeit einen langen Rauschebart und spielt zu Weihnachten für ihre Kinder den Weihnachtsmann. Achja in wirklichkeit heißt sie Ali.
> 
> Und das dadurch unsere Freiheit bewahrt wird... Was ist das denn für eine Freiheit, wenn eine uns fremde Regierung, deren Köpfe wir nicht einmal gewählt haben, weiß auf welcher Seite wir am liebsten p0rn0s gucken oder was für eine Salbe wir uns zuletzt übers Netz bestellt haben?!


 
Diesen Beitrag verstehe ich leider nicht - Terroristen im Europaparlament??

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass die Überwachungsmethoden in Ordnung sind und ich sie gerne in Kauf nehme sondern wollte darauf hinweisen dass es eine Bedrohung seitens des islamistischen Extremismus gibt. Gut zu sehen, wie er versucht sich in Afrika auszubreiten, z.B. Mali.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Diesen Beitrag verstehe ich leider nicht - Terroristen im Europaparlament??
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass die Überwachungsmethoden in Ordnung sind und ich sie gerne in Kauf nehme sondern wollte darauf hinweisen dass es eine Bedrohung seitens des islamistischen Extremismus gibt. Gut zu sehen, wie er versucht sich in Afrika auszubreiten, z.B. Mali.



Ich meine damit, dass die Ammis doch unmöglich so paranoid sein können, zu glauben, dass es in EU-Einrichtungen, wie z.B. in Brüssel Terrorherde gibt  die haben irgendetwas anderes vor.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juli 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> "Und dies meine Freunde waren seine letzten Worte, bevor er einen tödlichen Verkehrsunfall hatte"
> 
> Bei solchen Leuten hoffe ich, dass ganz private und / oder kompromittierende Informationen ins Netz gelangen und diese dann schön ausgenutzt werden. Sorry aber wenn alle so  denken würde unsere Justiz sich sehr freuen: Schuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist....


 
Ach komm, selbst über Bankverbindungen kann man die Leute ausspionieren, was man da nicht alles erfährt, auf so Kontoauszügen, da ist meist interessanteres drauf, als viele bei FB posten. 
Das Daten gesammelt werden ist klar, aber sich darüber aufregen weil gespeichert wird das man ne Scheibe Brot gegessen hat, wayne.


----------

